# Missing Missy



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

Has to be linked for the images lol

http://www.kevmo.net/2010/07/07/missing-missy-perhaps-the-best-email-forward-of-all-time/


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

LOL!

Have just spent 45 minutes reading David's other messages. He is quite imaginative.


----------

